# [SOLVED] Sony Vaio Windows 7 64-bit Memory Stick Controller (VPCEB15FX) Model: PCG-17



## ledojoh

Hello all.
I have a Sony Vaio VPCEB15FX, Model PCG-171312L.
Re-installed Windows 7 64-bit in Spanish and having difficulty getting the driver for the Ricoh MemoryStick (MS) Controller. Actually had difficulty getting other drivers to work from Sony's website--had to go to manufacturer's websites to get them to work.

The ven/dev id: 1180 E230
Ricoh PCIe MS (Memory Stick) Controller

I would like to manually install this preferably, but google hasnt yielded any good or working results.

I have tried letting Windows find the driver, tried Vista drivers, tried other manf laptop drivers. It was working before the Win7 Spanish install... and my buddy's kinda upset and I'm frustrated.:upset: Your help is appreciated gtreatly.


----------



## ledojoh

*Re: Sony Vaio Windows 7 64-bit Memory Stick Controller (VPCEB15FX) Model: PCG-171312L*

UPDATE... nevermind... followed the sticky and just decided to try the one i found online (but couldnt read/understand due to Cyrillic text)... and guess what? it worked.

Found the link here: http://www.driver-id.ru/download-f.pci-ven-1180-dev-e230-subsys-905e104d.html

Thanks for the info--saved me.


----------



## joeten

Hi and welcome to TSF it looks like this is a older stick and is only supported to xp from what I can find at present,a search via the pci database brings up this 
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-72817
driverguide does no better this is the page from pci database look for 0xE230
http://www.pcidatabase.com/vendor_details.php?id=1648


----------

